

Breaking the fundamentals (of an article page) - adrianhoward
http://bokardo.com/archives/breaking-the-fundamentals/

======
lutusp
Great -- a few lines that deplore the excesses of crude, intrusive Internet
advertising, then segues into an advertisement for the author's book.

~~~
adrianhoward
I thought that made the point nicely though... you _could_ read the article
first ;-)

